# Bengdoll Cat breed information



## Lizzielamarr (Sep 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, it's technically not a breed but a crossbreed - and an odd combination of breeds at that! It's unsurprising that there is no information out there; I've never heard of these breeds being crossed.

Was this an accidental litter, or is someone out there intentionally breeding Bengals with Ragdolls?

He's a stunning lad! 

Is he peeing next to the litter trays or elsewhere?


----------



## Lizzielamarr (Sep 20, 2017)

.


----------



## skycat (Sep 1, 2017)

Has he been neutered?


----------



## Lizzielamarr (Sep 20, 2017)

.


----------



## skycat (Sep 1, 2017)

Lizzielamarr said:


> He's turned 15 weeks on monday and is booked in for his vets on Friday to have this procedure done. Do you think after that he might not pee around the house ?


Don't have the experience to really comment (hopefully going to be first time owners in 2 months time) - just something that came to mind, territorial/spraying etc?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd have him checked for a UTI as it is common for cats with bladder problems to find soft surfaces to wee on. I would also consider putting more litter trays about for him. If it comes to it you may have to confine him to a small area with no soft bedding and retrain him to use the litter tray. Make sure that wherever he has done a wee is cleaned with bio washing powder (Bio-tex is very good) or something like Simple Solution. 
You could also try putting torn up tissue in his litter box rather than a hard litter like Catsan.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If your kitten really is a cross between a Bengal and a ragdoll, he is very unlikely to have longhair, which is produced by a recessive gene not present in Bengals.

Wipe the areas he has peed with kitchen towel and put it in his trays to show him where you want him to go. You want the tray to smell more of pee than any of the inappropriate surfaces he has so far used. It is much better to confine him now away from soft furnishings before the behaviour has become ingrained.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh dear, I hope you weren't stung for a big price for him. A 'Bengdoll' is out of the same place as Cockerpoos and so on - the 'breeder' has a Bengal and a Ragdoll (probably not registered) and has let them mate and produce kittens.  Please, never get this sort of cross-bred kitten again. Get a moggie from a rescue or a registered pedigree.

However he is very cute, and excellent that your vet will neuter at 16 weeks old. He doesn't look longhair to me - as per @QOTN above it's unlikely as most Bengals don't carry longhair. The places it most usually shows at first is in the tail & to a degree in the ears, and his ears don't look longhair to me.

The suggestion of your vet checking for a UTI is important - peeing outside the tray is one of the symptoms. Hopefully he is OK in that department. He is certainly too young for impending masculinity to be part of the problem.

How old was he when you got him? The sort of 'breeder' he came from often let kittens go too young (mine are at least 13 weeks when they go) and that can be part of this sort of problem. Is it just outside the tray or does he like peeing on soft things - cushions, duvets etc.? Some kittens are a bit dense about litter training and need to be confined when you are not with them so they have a choice of peeing in the tray or their bed. Sounds harsh but occasionally it's the only way.


----------



## Lizzielamarr (Sep 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Lizzielamarr (Sep 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds like he possibly wasn't well socialised and may also be peeing due to nerves. Glad you're taking him to the vet, keep us updated.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Health issues will be the breed related ones of the parents, should they be actual pedigree cats.

Were you told about the hcm scan results on the Bengal for example? As that’s a big problem in the breed. 

Byb’s don’t tend to health test, they rely on people not doing reasearch on properly bred cats or just going to a rescue for a moggy.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lizzielamarr said:


> I got him when he was 11 weeks and 4 days old.
> 
> He was half price when I got him. I felt very strongly when seeing his kitten pictures only that he was the one for me. I had tried to rescue many cats before but generally in my area they and ll need access to the outdoors eventually and I can't ever provide that due to my location.


Half price of what?


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

MilleD said:


> Half price of what?


Probably half price of what the litter was originally priced at. You see it all the time when a "breeder" is unable to sell the last few from a litter and they are desperate to get rid of them.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

kirksandallchins said:


> Probably half price of what the litter was originally priced at. You see it all the time when a "breeder" is unable to sell the last few from a litter and they are desperate to get rid of them.


Although in this case none of the litter had been sold or reserved.


----------



## Lizzielamarr (Sep 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Lizzielamarr 
Glad all is going well:Couchpotato


----------

